# Just Signed up for DoorDash



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

What is your overall experience/opinion? What can I expect? How does it differ from Uber Eats and GrubHub?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Overall I would say Ive been most satisfied with DD. Its def not perfect but all of these gigs suck in their own way. A lot of it depends on the region you are in. I had one I really liked but it merged with another region and now its impossible to make any money there. All of the pickups are 9-10 miles away. Ive been working 2 new smaller regions and all of the pickups are usually within 5 miles. They cut pay in my area but now they give out $1-$5 bonuses per order during certain hours.


----------



## Kermit19 (Dec 4, 2017)

DD came to Cleveland early February and I signed up within the week. At first the pay was great, but it seems each month it's something new. The extra delivery pay was always around $5 per delivery. Now, it's a miracle to see anything over $3, even when they add new areas to work. Also, they just changed the extra delivery to "you must complete 2 deliveries in a row to qualify for the extra delivery pay". I understand why, but when the extra pay is $1, I really don't care. 

Ok, rant over. To answer more of your questions, the overall experience is the best out of the 3 delivery services (UE, GH, DD) that I have worked for. In my area, I've only had 2 stacked deliveries ever (400+ deliveries), when on GH of UE, stacked deliveries are more common. Just like GH, you will see a guaranteed amount before you accept. Sometimes people tip higher, and you will see a "(additional $) over guarantee" picture after you complete the delivery. 

There is one BIG difference between DD and the other two. DD sends you a red card, which is basically a mastercard. When you pick up at some resturants, you may have to pay for the food, and sometimes even order and pay for the food like a normal customer. When you slide that you have arrived, at the top you'll see what you have to do. They are "No need to pay" "Pay with red card" and "Order and pay with red card." To explain it briefly, partnered resturants are a no need to pay, non-partnered resturants are pay with red card, and a majority of fast food resturants are order and pay. You'll get used to it. I personally have no problem doing fast food pickups with DD, since they see me as a normal customer. 

Another difference is that you MUST schedule to work in an area. You can't just turn it on and off like UE and GH. You'll see a bunch of areas that you can work (my area has about 8 areas to work in) and are labeled accordingly by suburb. You'll pick up from resturants inside your area, but it can send you outside of the area to deliver. You'll see the full trip (resturant and dropoff) before you accept. If it's shaded red, you can dash now and pick an ending time. You can always end the dash early, but it will keep giving you orders until you end or pause your dash. If it's grayed out, you currently cannot dash in that particular area, but you might be able to schedule for a later time. Here's a tip, and I do this all the time....schedule a dash for everyday. If you aren't going to do it, just delete it. Deleting dashes does not hurt you (unlike dropping blocks in GH). I understand that this could piss off other drivers, but in my area, there is almost always an opening to drive at any time of the day. 

And don't stress over ratings. They will go up and down, don't worry! 

That's about it from my experience. Some markets have experiemental options, but we never had anything like that in my area, so I cannot comment on those.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

WildflowerRunner said:


> What is your overall experience/opinion? What can I expect? How does it differ from Uber Eats and GrubHub?


You say you signed up. Does this mean you were activated? I signed up and passed background check but haven't been activated. Support is useless.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You say you signed up. Does this mean you were activated? I signed up and passed background check but haven't been activated. Support is useless.


I had to go to an in person onboarding session first


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Make sure you have... Utensils, Napkins, Condiments, Straws, salsa, pepper, salt, but ungrateful customer still gave you “1 star”... 4.5 will get you deactivate... its always the driver fault. If the order are not hot, missing an item, late because of restaurant competence, if the customer doesn’t like your attitude or they just feeling giving you a “1 star” because you didn’t server their food and washed their dishes... it is always the drivers fault... remember 4.5 gonna get you deactivated!


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You say you signed up. Does this mean you were activated? I signed up and passed background check but haven't been activated. Support is useless.


Not yet, but I literally signed up yesterday, so I figure I have to wait a little like the others.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

In my area(Philly suburbs), DD is hit or miss. It is really good when it is busy, but they either overstaff drivers or they just aren't that busy most of the time. I toss it on when GH is slow and do an order or two, but that is mostly it. The payouts are more consistently in the 8-12 range than GH. Customers rate you. It's worth signing up just to get another insulated bag.


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

MykUberBoy said:


> Make sure you have... Utensils, Napkins, Condiments, Straws, salsa, pepper, salt, but ungrateful customer still gave you "1 star"... 4.5 will get you deactivate... its always the driver fault. If the order are not hot, missing an item, late because of restaurant competence, if the customer doesn't like your attitude or they just feeling giving you a "1 star" because you didn't server their food and washed their dishes... it is always the drivers fault... remember 4.5 gonna get you deactivated!


This is so freaking accurate it is actually hilarious.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Never accept an order where the mileage is alot higher than the total amount of the order.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't let people waste your time and jerk you around, because they will.

If there is a problem...It becomes complicated real fast, as there are four parties involved.

1. You the driver
2. Doordash and doordash support
3. The restraunt
4. The customer

Do not expect tips, or to be compensated for your time.


----------

